# 2006 GTO with Perfect Paint.



## GTOtbird (Mar 4, 2006)

Just a comment about the perfect Australian Paint job on my new GTO. 
I Just got through putting on four coats of Zaino. Last week I did the clay bar and eagle eye inspection and found ZERO defects or imperfections. Really impressed with the quality paint job. Did a very good inspection before purchasing but I usually find some slight imperfection some where on all the cars I've ever purchased--but not this one.


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

I have a QS metallic one, and there are several defects in the paint, including a kangaroo hair in the trunk lid paint.

Just something I will deal with as I will not let the dealership monkeys loose on my paint job...


----------



## GTOtbird (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes, I often find at least a two imperfections some where.
Anything from drips, to thin spots, to metal specs under the paint, to overspray. Only once did I feel the need to have them repaired--better to live with it. Most of these flaws are hard to see unless you get within a few inches of the paint and the light is just right. I love to find these on imports of those who think their vehicle is superior in quality. So if they bring up the subject of quality, I turn on the eagle eye and inspect their paint job.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

I have something under the paint on a door. Almost looks like a small snip of wire. I came across it when I was doing the clay bar. I have never seen anything like it on a paint job before. Sticks out as a hump in the paint quite nicely, but since its only a bout 1/4 inch long you cant really see it until you get right up on it. I have had worse paint jobs before, such as on my KIA Spectra. It was only 12K new though.


----------



## Kilboy (Mar 17, 2006)

I have two very slight imperfections in my paint... two thin spots where the color is just a little lighter...one is on the side of my left hood scoop and the other is on the driver side quarter panel...neither are very noticable but I also have the eagle eye when it comes to car details.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

All I can say is, enjoy this blessing. I've never seen a perfect paint job in my life, so I'm glad to at least share this forum with someone who's come across one!

My car has a few little nibs that came from the factory, as well as a few scratches that came from clumsy dealer prep. I've minimized both with a bit of TLC. Trouble is, I've also picked up my share of nicks from driving the car every day. I fix 'em, but there are always more. Just a fact of life.


----------

